# fixing a centering issue



## Mal1982 (Mar 24, 2013)

*pics I promiced*

ones of the wall in question and one of the best angle I could get of all but the outside wall. any ideas are appreciated


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Move the crap on the floor, 'n slide the dresser over to center it....


----------



## Mal1982 (Mar 24, 2013)

but then the cabinet doors won't open and I've got nowhere to put the drawer unit, which is getting an upgrade btw to a wooden unit with baskets


----------



## JLangefeld (Apr 8, 2021)

Mal1982 said:


> but then the cabinet doors won't open and I've got nowhere to put the drawer unit, which is getting an upgrade btw to a wooden unit with baskets


Move the dresser to the right so it's centered on that sconce. Get something tall like a plant to put on it's left side to visually separate the two sconces. Or, even if you're renting, a lessor might allow you just to remove the fixture and cap the wires as long as you'll return it to its original condition 
OR - you can get creative. Put a burned out bulb in one of the sconces and create wall art around it... Take boxes of different shapes/sizes, arrange them nicely and slap pictures on them, maybe one on each side with the boxes suspended by yarn or something... but one of the boxes doesn't turn and just happens to be covering a sconce. 
If you can't center your stuff to the sconces, make one of them the focal center and then balance the other out best you can.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

JLangefeld said:


> Move the dresser to the right so it's centered on that sconce. Get something tall like a plant to put on it's left side to visually separate the two sconces. Or, even if you're renting, a lessor might allow you just to remove the fixture and cap the wires as long as you'll return it to its original condition
> OR - you can get creative. Put a burned out bulb in one of the sconces and create wall art around it... Take boxes of different shapes/sizes, arrange them nicely and slap pictures on them, maybe one on each side with the boxes suspended by yarn or something... but one of the boxes doesn't turn and just happens to be covering a sconce.
> If you can't center your stuff to the sconces, make one of them the focal center and then balance the other out best you can.


This is a very old thread.  Mar 24, 2013


----------

